
What Else Is Revealed by Order-Revealing Encryption? - nanis
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/786
======
schoen
Previous discussion about forthcoming work in this area:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11903356#11905582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11903356#11905582)

But the person who promised to share new work isn't one of these authors
(though is cited by them for an older paper), so that must have been a
different research project!

